# GPU-Z reading on 4870 X2



## ElAguila (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a 4870 X2 on my DFI DK P35 mobo while I wiat for my X38 replacement to come in. According to gpu-z my card is running at PCI-E 2. x16. Is this reading coming from the crossfire chip on the video card rather than the motherboard? I am pretty sure the P35 isn't pci-e 2.0.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 7, 2008)

Bump.

Though I would say that your assumption is correct here.

I'm curious what your bandwidth rating is through GPUz.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 7, 2008)

screenshot?


----------



## ElAguila (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is a capture of the gpuz.


----------



## rav3n (Sep 9, 2008)

gpu-z also detects my 2600XT as 16x PCI-E 2.0


----------

